# Went into my E Mail and



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Found all that I had was gone. Also apparently something called Outlook.com has taken over,

How can I get my list of current E mails back?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Crap I think that is the same bug that got into mine!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where was your email before this?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

My email provider is yahoo and I have a yahoo web store as well.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you want us to give our E mails on here?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Do you want us to give our E mails on here?


Just the part to the right of the @ sign.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Like this my is @ * cvcexpress.net*

Anything on the left-hand side of the @ is your made up one. Whatever you wanted it to be.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Gave up and took my puter to the local self taught puter doc. He had it fixed up pretty quick said it was some odd virus but not the ransom virus he first suspected.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sisterpine said:


> Gave up and took my puter to the local self taught puter doc. He had it fixed up pretty quick said it was some odd virus but not the ransom virus he first suspected.


Hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------

